# Engineer in Hong Kong?



## redshoes4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to thiss forum as I have just receieved job offer in Hong Kong. The company has said they will provide support in getting my husband a dependants working visa, however I am trying to understand if he will be able to get a job as he only speaks English? He is an electronic engineer with experience in site and project management. 

We've looked at job boards and generally they seem to ask for English and Cantonese, weve also tried headhunters but not had many responses. 

Any advice appreciated!


----------

